# Urgent Information required.



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello friends, I have got 78% marks in Fsc. And 75% marks in MCAT. And I want to get admission in wah medical college. Do I stand a chance? Please let me know. Secondly, how is the reputation of Wah medical college. Is it a good college? How is its scope in terms of USMLE and all that stuff? And what about the fees? Is it increased every year? Any kind of scholarships and I mean, every single detail that u can provide me about this college as soon as possible. I'd be really grateful.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52







m soo much worried







i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> my aggregate is 79.52
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admission for frontier medical college are already closed as far as I know. U might wanna make sure still. Wah sounds good. however getting info about it. Could anyone please tell me about this college. Please.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

It is a very good college. With a very good faculty. It is recognised by the WHO so you can sit for USMLE's. And your grades are well enough to get in.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> It is a very good college. With a very good faculty. It is recognised by the WHO so you can sit for USMLE's. And your grades are well enough to get in.


now listen me,
matric 700/850
fsc 844/1100
mcat 680/1100
aggregate w.r.t. uhs=70%
now guide me where i can get in,please!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> It is a very good college. With a very good faculty. It is recognised by the WHO so you can sit for USMLE's. And your grades are well enough to get in.


thanx a lot for the valuable information. Really appreciate it.  
And what about the rest? Do they increase tution fees every year? And so they have the scope right? If I want to get my FCPS done from any foreign country, Wah medical college can provide a firm platform for that?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

hey,
my sis got 698/900 in o level equivalent certificate
799/1100 in f.sc
511/1100 in u.h.s tst
Does she stand a chance in getting admission in m.b.b.s? cuz her u.h.s tst marks r quite low n we r really worried abt her admission, cn ne1 plz plz plzzzzz tell me of any medical colleges which mite accept students wid low aggregate? 
Plus cn ne1 plz guide me dat r shalamar medical college, sharif medical college and central park medical college any gud? shud we apply dere or is it just a waste of time and money ( seeing the fact dat d marks r nt gud)...


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

WajeehBJ, yes if you study there you go to any foreign country by giving their exams as the college is recognised but you also need to put in your own effort if you want to specialise in a foreign country. 

Emaan, yes the UHS score is low. All three med colleges you mentioned are good colleges. You can call them up and ask them.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone!
My grades are:
matric=700/850
fsc=844/1100
mcat=680/1100
aggregate uhs=70%
now please guide me where does i stands,in which medical college i have a chance to get in lahore n islamabad with these grades because i don't want to waste my money and time.....


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52%.. guide me too!!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> my aggregate is 79.52%.. guide me too!!


You have got a pretty good score Sehar. But unforunately, I have to say its really difficult for you to get into any of the GOVT medical colleges with this merit. However, getting into any of the private medical college would not at all be a problem for you. Some of my personal recommendations for a private medical colleges would be, Al-Shifa College of Medicine, Wah medical college, Shaikh Zayed Medical College Lahore and Sharif Medical College. I've also heard central park medical college is good, however, I can't be sure about it.


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

my aggregate is 77.5%....
so can i get into private medical colleges such as cmh etc


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

raza77 said:


> my aggregate is 77.5%....
> so can i get into private medical colleges such as cmh etc


yes... high chances...


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Tell me also!!!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> yes... high chances...


and what about me friends???


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> and what about me friends???


well, u can also get selected in any of the private college. I guess you will get selected at Wah medical college. But you should consult someone who knows the exact merit of last year. However, one thing for sure. You can get in any of them. The doors are not closed.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> well, u can also get selected in any of the private college. I guess you will get selected at Wah medical college. But you should consult someone who knows the exact merit of last year. However, one thing for sure. You can get in any of them. The doors are not closed.


thanks,thank u very much,now a bit hope...!
N wat about lmdc and fmh?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

shaman.adil said:


> WajeehBJ, yes if you study there you go to any foreign country by giving their exams as the college is recognised but you also need to put in your own effort if you want to specialise in a foreign country.
> 
> Emaan, yes the UHS score is low. All three med colleges you mentioned are good colleges. You can call them up and ask them.


thankuuu....


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> thanks,thank u very much,now a bit hope...!
> N wat about lmdc and fmh?


In my personal opinion, do not consider Lahore medical and dental college as it has already got a threat from the PMDC as it is not working up to the requirements of PMDC. Moreover, there is no guarantee that the college is listed in the official WHO list. On the contrary, FMH is a really very nice college. A dedicated faculty and a great hospital for clinical practice.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

WajeehBJ said:


> You have got a pretty good score Sehar. But unforunately, I have to say its really difficult for you to get into any of the GOVT medical colleges with this merit. However, getting into any of the private medical college would not at all be a problem for you. Some of my personal recommendations for a private medical colleges would be, Al-Shifa College of Medicine, Wah medical college, Shaikh Zayed Medical College Lahore and Sharif Medical College. I've also heard central park medical college is good, however, I can't be sure about it.


thanks alot.. and what about CMH ?? its test is going to be held on 18th! if you have any good information regarding its test and interview do tell me!! thanks in advance #happy


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

WajeehBJ said:


> In my personal opinion, do not consider Lahore medical and dental college as it has already got a threat from the PMDC as it is not working up to the requirements of PMDC. Moreover, there is no guarantee that the college is listed in the official WHO list. On the contrary, FMH is a really very nice college. A dedicated faculty and a great hospital for clinical practice.


AVICENNA Directory Medicine – University of Copenhagen

lahore medical and dental college is listed in the WHO directory!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> In my personal opinion, do not consider Lahore medical and dental college as it has already got a threat from the PMDC as it is not working up to the requirements of PMDC. Moreover, there is no guarantee that the college is listed in the official WHO list. On the contrary, FMH is a really very nice college. A dedicated faculty and a great hospital for clinical practice.


has already planed so as you are saying,applied in fmh but still not 100% sure but ishallah hope so...
May be i also apply in wah...
Comment please!


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> thanks alot.. and what about CMH ?? its test is going to be held on 18th! if you have any good information regarding its test and interview do tell me!! thanks in advance #happy


CMH is a pretty good college. The best part of CMH is the affiliated hospital. Its a really great hospital for clinical practice. If you are considering only Lahore to complete your medical studies. I'd recommend to choose between CMH and Sharif medical and dental college. 
As for interview, my cousin told me that interview is not that tough. It is simply meant to check the personality of the person whether he possesses the qualities that people would like to see in a doctor or not. Secondly, your spoken english casts a strong impact. And prepare a very nice and elaborative answer to the question, "Why do you want to become a doctor and why did you choose CMH?" Hope this helps.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

*Admission*

My scores are
Matric 889/1050
Fsc 912/1100
Mcat 760/1100
76% aggregate wid 50-40-10 formula,
i have applied in sheikh zayad medical college lhr, sharif medical college and wah medical college.
Will i get admission in any of these?


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

High chances at wah,but sheikh zayed conducts its own test that matters more than mcat


----------

